# Problema con ISIS proteus



## ilpancho (May 4, 2006)

Buenas,  estoy tratando de  conocer la respuesta en frecuencia de un circuito utilizando el simulador ISIS proteus 6.7 pero al utilizar la herramienta osciloscopio  me aparece este mensaje  " Warning: bad popup type 256 for VMS osciloscope"  y no me permite simular el circuito.  Alguien sabe a que se debe esto?  he probado reinstalarlo pero no funciona.


----------



## fgcom (Mar 25, 2007)

sobre "Warning: bad popup type 256 for VMS osciloscope" pero con respecto a la respuesta en frecuencia te recomiendo bajarte el videotutorial numero 6 de German Tojeiro para que te familiarizes con las graficas en proteus


ahi te mando el link de los videos 

http://proyectosfie.com/html/VideosProteus.htm

ve todos si puedes


----------



## borrero22 (Abr 26, 2008)

hola lo que pasa es que estoy simulando un inversor con control pwm y el osciloscopio que tiene proteus tiene como referncia la tierra comun pero la salida del inversor el comun no es la misma tierra quie hago para cambiarle el comun al osciloscopio


----------



## fgcom (Abr 26, 2008)

La verdad no se cómo hacerlo. Intenta con una version nueva de proteus (7.2 sp2) o usa multisim o circuit maker. 
Prefiero multisim o circuit maker para circuitos que no sean completamente digitales.


----------



## AleMarquE (Abr 11, 2009)

Hola estoy haciendo un diseño en ISIS un programador de PICs mas especificamente...  y necesito colocar un zocalo generico donde se colocarán los pics. He buscado en las librerias que incluye pero no hay nada que sea generico todos los integrados que hay son existentes procesadores, convertidores... etc. pero yo no necesito eso, yo necesito un integrado generico para asigar las patas con las correspondientes conexiones. Alguien sabe como puedo hacer esto ? o si hay en las librerias algo que pueda usar?

Muchas gracias por la ayuda desde ya. 



Saludos


----------



## narcisolara_21 (Abr 11, 2009)

AleMarquE dijo:
			
		

> Hola estoy haciendo un diseño en ISIS un programador de PICs mas especificamente...  y necesito colocar un zocalo generico donde se colocarán los pics. He buscado en las librerias que incluye pero no hay nada que sea generico todos los integrados que hay son existentes procesadores, convertidores... etc. pero yo no necesito eso, yo necesito un integrado generico para asigar las patas con las correspondientes conexiones. Alguien sabe como puedo hacer esto ? o si hay en las librerias algo que pueda usar?
> 
> Muchas gracias por la ayuda desde ya.
> 
> ...



Creo que el Zócalo, tiene la misma distancia entre pins que el Dil Package del Micro que vayas a usar, de todas maneras yo hice un pequeño tuto para crear componentes tanto para Isis (lo puedes simular) y Ares (Package), espero te sirva...

Se llama Tuto.Pdf....
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f13/vista-3d-proteus-blender-bonitas-placas-18192/


----------



## AleMarquE (Abr 12, 2009)

ok, ya veo que voy a tener que hacer eso. 

gracias !


----------



## einsten (Sep 28, 2015)

buenas tarde creo que instale mal proteus alguien me ayuda soy novato aun y no se mucho 
.el isis no lo hablilita aparece como apagdo

buenas tarde creo que instale mal proteus alguien me ayuda soy novato aun y no se mucho 
.el isis no lo hablilita aparece como apagdo



 
asi aparece mi preoteus no habilita mi isis


----------

